# Wii #2569 - Conduit 2 (Europe)



## Chanser (Apr 18, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5292^^


----------



## manaphy4ever (Apr 18, 2011)

wow its released but i will wait for american version 

cant wait when it comes ^^


----------



## Quanno (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally! Awesome!

Gonna play asap


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll wait for the US version. I don't have high expectations for this game, but is worth a try.


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Multi-player better be good,getting sick of COD now, I wonderif they'll have region  specific updates like blops though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ??


----------



## Devin (Apr 18, 2011)

I wonder if they took out the CDgame.txt file. Hopefully they did.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2011)

i know the wi-fi region's are going be differnt. but let's hope there worldwide.


----------



## zizer (Apr 18, 2011)

wow , finally

THE BEST ONLINE MULTIPLAYER EXPERIENCE ON THE Wii™ -- Take the battle online with up to 12-players or play locally via 4-player splitscreen. Features new modes and more expansive battlefields from around the globe.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 18, 2011)

Screw Portal 2! Conduit is AWESOME!


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 18, 2011)

very disappointed with the 1st one after IGN hyped the shit out of it (maybe I shouldn't listen to those jerkasses)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I've been waiting forever on this. This is proof, rock'ard proof that the Wii isn't dead

edit: the release is unlike icon


----------



## jaapie18 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you play the singleplayer campaign in split-screen?


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 18, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Well, I've been waiting forever on this. This is proof, rock'ard proof that the Wii isn't dead
> 
> edit: the release is unlike icon




how does this prove anything the first one was average at best and look at what has come out for the wii this year and whats is left for the wii this year.  After Zelda unless they show us something at E3 the wii will start to die


----------



## Quanno (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yes! Downloading right now... first download 5 hours long, then play it for 5 hours long. Then play Portal 2 for hours.

Best week ever.

Edit: I want to play this because the engine is heavily upgraded, the gameplay is more diverse, and there is way more for multiplayer.
And since I really liked Conduit 1, I'm pretty sure I'll love this one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2011)

Are GC controllers supported?


----------



## X D D X (Apr 18, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Are GC controllers supported?


Nope, but Classic Controllers are.


----------



## florian (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the game work fine on Wii pal in 4.1E with wiikey 1 but very strange why a update downloading in the multiplayer mode ? this update in the multiplayer brick or ban the Wii ? explain me please about this update in multiplayer mode ..thanks again


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2011)

florian said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably works like CoD black ops, which also requires an update for the first time a user connects himself with the wifi connection.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 18, 2011)

lol can t find anything*S* *O*n the internet.. lol*S*.. i guess ill buy it.

Anyway... initial impressions?

Guys is there a torrent available on the worldwide net?


----------



## ganons (Apr 18, 2011)

Scrub size anyone?


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> Scrub size anyone?


3.39 GB


----------



## zeromac (Apr 19, 2011)

Just curious but does the plot in this game roll over from the last game? I never bothered to play the first game as it looked like a crappy Sci-fi FPS.

Might give this a shot, reminds me of Goldeneye for some reason


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Just curious but does the plot in this game roll over from the last game? I never bothered to play the first game as it looked like a crappy Sci-fi FPS.
> 
> Might give this a shot, reminds me of Goldeneye for some reason




Ill give this a first impression review... in about 4 hours... probably upload some videos.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2011)

Didnt care for the first one so I will wait to see *user* gameplay reviews of this one. The gaming journalists hyped the hell out of the first and it was not fun, at least to me.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there a way of downloading fast with jdownloader? like making it download multiple downloads at once?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome
nice to have a change from playing Black ops for 5 months


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 19, 2011)

The original wasn't that bad, kinda generic but it was a fun online FPS game. I actually own a real copy of the original, how surprising!

The main thing here is the 4-player splitscreen, which has become my big thing for Wii games now. It's what made Goldeneye take the cake. I'll download this, I just need to free some hard drive space (I seriously don't know how my computer is so full of stuff).


----------



## episode1 (Apr 19, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> Scrub size anyone?



4.18Gb wbfs here with Wii Backup Manager


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

/\
Lol indeed i was missing a file when downloading the pack.


----------



## spacekiki (Apr 19, 2011)

The game asks me to download an upgrade to play online. What kind of update it is? Is it safe or not on a hacked wii?


----------



## youngrex (Apr 19, 2011)

spacekiki said:
			
		

> The game asks me to download an upgrade to play online. What kind of update it is? Is it safe or not on a hacked wii?



smh its like black ops you need to update to be able to play


----------



## youngrex (Apr 19, 2011)

what i need to know is if the game lets you update regardless of which region it is since for black ops if you was usa you couldnt play pal version


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

You must use ios250 (like black ops) to get the headset to be detected. Then you will notice that when u enter a match, it says you are entering a chat session. For some reason, the microphone is always stuck on mute and there is a muted microphone icon in the corner of the screen. Even when i press the mute button on the headset, it still appears as muted. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

3825-8857-6513

Add me who ever wants to game for a few


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopefully the multiplayer is really good. Gonna get it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

MP is good, just played a few games.. and single player is sweet they have a thing like zombies on ops for this which is sick.

this game from what it looks like and the maps should be better then ops. and with the players u can buy also they having double XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so


----------



## azureookami (Apr 19, 2011)

woot finally, after so many delays, almost 5 haha.but ill wait for the NTSC U version.. like 5 more hours, cuz the time zone.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 19, 2011)

My friends brother preordered the title, so he'll be bringing it over tomorrow. Not really a fan of FPS, but I did enjoy the 90's style story line in the first title. If anything, I'll probably try a few of the multiplayer games, and then watch one of them play through the campaign.


----------



## tlyee61 (Apr 19, 2011)

is there multiplayer campaign?
if so how many players?


----------



## SolidMario7 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wii Motion Plus huh? More reason for me to get it when the US version comes out.


----------



## azureookami (Apr 19, 2011)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> is there multiplayer campaign?
> if so how many players?



well in a review i saw something similar, like a simulation mode or something... wait, i remember they announced a co=op campgain.. can any one confirm this?


----------



## azureookami (Apr 19, 2011)

who wants to play conduit 1 till conduit 2 download is available? my fc is:1377-6049-8861


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys I cant get the thing to work... any others with this issue in wiikey fusion?


----------



## florian (Apr 19, 2011)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the game asks me also to download an upgrade to play online. What kind of update it is? its dangerous for my wii hacked with wikkey 1 ?..please explain me


----------



## azureookami (Apr 19, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Guys I cant get the thing to work... any others with this issue in wiikey fusion?


lol, im not expert on hardmod, but all i know its that you need to update to the lalest ios needed, use softmod instead, you could brick in some way your wii, if it detects the chip.
... other thing what ios uses? you can update your ios with dop-mii.


----------



## azureookami (Apr 19, 2011)

estimated time to NTSC U apear  online is: 5-9 hours. so stay sharp... or make yar bets... oh i cant wait... wait, its going to be the normal version or the one with the golden armor... or is it going to be promo code like the last one?


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

The updates perfectly safe. I did the update and all it did was create a save file. It does not update the wii. Anyone know how to stop the headset from constantly being muted? Its turned on in the options but still shows as muted.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Multi 5


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> The updates perfectly safe. I did the update and all it did was create a save file. It does not update the wii. Anyone know how to stop the headset from constantly being muted? Its turned on in the options but still shows as muted.



well its messed up cause if u add someone and they come into lobby mic turns on, lol but once in game turns off tho the contact i had kept being on other team. i dont see it cause of it being pal. but never know


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

anyone who has it and wants to play - add me  -    

3825-8857-6513

will accept in a few when i go on. hope NA one drops soon


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 19, 2011)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Screw Portal 2! Conduit is AWESOME!


Ooooohh... That was a low blow. Conduit 1 sucked, Portal 1 was awesome and was 3 times shorter.

Portal 2 will own Conduit 2 in terms of gameplay, story, and multiplayer.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Apr 19, 2011)

played for about 5 hours, and i have to say, the controls are fucking terrible, even worse than the first... the GAME itself is better than the first though...​


----------



## Brannon (Apr 19, 2011)

What kind of button layouts are people using? The standard set just doesn't feel right for me, so I would be happy to hear some custom sets people are using. The sprint/crouch together in one button is a weird thing also, but I guess I will get used to it.


----------



## Brannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Is there a way of downloading fast with jdownloader? like making it download multiple downloads at once?


Some of the file sharing sites let's you do this without premium like zshare. Choose all and force download. Best option is to get it from many different sites at the same time with interchangeable links. I prefer Miipony over Jdownloader.


----------



## marquesduarte (Apr 19, 2011)

motion plus NEEDED or SUPPORTED?


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Apr 19, 2011)

motion plus is not required.​


----------



## Rheault (Apr 19, 2011)

marquesduarte said:
			
		

> motion plus NEEDED or SUPPORTED?



Supported.

EDIT : oh it was answered already, my bad.

Anyway looking forward to it, but i'm waiting for the NTSC version for now.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 19, 2011)

Does the WiFi update initialize for a NTSC Wii or should I just wait?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 19, 2011)

florian said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about escalation mode. Can anyone confirm if it's a local mode only?


----------



## Yuan (Apr 19, 2011)

Nintendo is really corageous to launch its only acceptable title of first semester on the same day of Portal 2/Mortal Kombat.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm very interested ^^ I never played it before
I'm really looking forward to the online multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope it has Splitscreen :3


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 19, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was obviously joking. I love portal


----------



## CrazySka (Apr 19, 2011)

Once the US version is out I'll post my friend Number as well and we should get a GBAtemp night maybe Friday night? of Conduit 2?


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

This game is buggy and i hope they fix the bugs in the next update. They are two major bugs. The headset stays muted even when its switched on in the options and it doesnt let you view your incoming friend requests (i says a connection could not be established. why the hell would it need to connect to anything to view incoming friend requests??) I thought black ops had bugs but damn..these two bugs are really major. Does anyone else experience the same or is it just me?


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with the headset if u add people it shows up i was in so many games talking already. lol they did something so for now u cant hear em inless they added and yes it does let u view your friends use 224 will work fine.


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

so if anyone would add me u would see once i come into game u could hear lol


----------



## youngrex (Apr 19, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> This game is buggy and i hope they fix the bugs in the next update. They are two major bugs. The headset stays muted even when its switched on in the options and it doesnt let you view your incoming friend requests (i says a connection could not be established. why the hell would it need to connect to anything to view incoming friend requests??) I thought black ops had bugs but damn..these two bugs are really major. Does anyone else experience the same or is it just me?



is your wii pal or ntsc because i have a ntsc wii and i was thinking because the game is pal that i need to have a pal wiishop in order to view my friends request


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have NTSC wii and was playing games and talking, I'm sure no one has added me but I can check open friend req and see nothing so. Tho I have some ppl added just as a rival not friend lol


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> so if anyone would add me u would see once i come into game u could hear lol



Please give me your friend code and i will add you to see if my headset works. i am going to try it on 224 now. What ciosrev are you using?


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> brianjr1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check back 1 page FC was posted. And I can't rem bud I have tried 224 and I am using USBLoaderGX for this one I normaly run games on CFG but this one and that 224 let me open friend req window


----------



## brianjr1988 (Apr 19, 2011)

3825-8857-6513

Just pm me that u added me or post here wanna know if I can get the req or not


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> 3825-8857-6513
> 
> Just pm me that u added me or post here wanna know if I can get the req or not



Its only detecting my headset when i load it under ios250. Trouble is, if i load under ios250, the friend request thing doesnt work. If only you could remember what ciosrev version your using. Im using ciosrev20b with ios250 for the ios to use during installation, ios57 as base and ios249 as the custom installation slot. For some reason my loader will only ever detect the headset on blackops and conduit 2 when the games are loaded under ios250. Ill give usbloader a try anyway.


----------



## youngrex (Apr 19, 2011)

so is it like a glitch or some to why i get a wii connect 24 error cuz i have it turned on and i have tried ios 224 249 and 250 its lets you view it one time then after that i get a error i wished ntsc would come out so i can test it to see if its cuz im ntsc using a pal game


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> I wonder if they took out the CDgame.txt file. Hopefully they did.


No, they didnt.


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

youngrex said:
			
		

> so is it like a glitch or some to why i get a wii connect 24 error cuz i have it turned on and i have tried ios 224 249 and 250 its lets you view it one time then after that i get a error i wished ntsc would come out so i can test it to see if its cuz im ntsc using a pal game



Make sure your using the pal version of the game on a pal wii. Also make sure that wii connect 24 is turned on in your wii settings. You also need the latest version of the wii shop. I have got a youtube video showing you how to install the new version of the wiishop safely. Pm me if you want it. If your using ciosrev20b, load the game under 224. if your loading the game under  ciosrev13b - ciosrev17 then load it under ios249. You will now be able to access your friend requests. Hope all this helps. All i do is load the game under ios250 when i want to use my mic  (its doesnt detect it on other ios for some reason) then when i want to see my friend requests i load the game under 224.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2011)

```
KEYCODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂBAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ// Region Code from Sony
PRODUCT_NUMBERÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ// Product Code from Sony
VIDEO_ALLOC_METHODÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSTRATÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
PSPÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂONÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
DISABLE_PSPÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂOFFÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ// PSP mode
```

This is a quote from the cdgame.txt. What does "Region Code from Sony" mean, Sony? And what is this PSP mode?


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> ```
> KEYCODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂBAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ// Region Code from Sony
> PRODUCT_NUMBERÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ// Product Code from Sony
> VIDEO_ALLOC_METHODÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSTRATÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
> ...



I bet they originally planned to bring this game onto ps3 as well and was going to allow psp support with it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 19, 2011)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wii is suffering the same fate as the gamecube, and we all now how that ended...with an awesome game Resident Evil 4!!!!


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> gbasource said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously a bug then that needs to be sorted out in the next update. I hate bugs...i just want to squish them


----------



## youngrex (Apr 19, 2011)

i have everything updated and have a ntsc wii but with pal only problem i have is the friends request error other then that im good almost at lvl 20 but waiting for ntsc iso to appear online


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

youngrex said:
			
		

> i have everything updated and have a ntsc wii but with pal only problem i have is the friends request error other then that im good almost at lvl 20 but waiting for ntsc iso to appear online



Try running the game under ios224 and ios249 on the game load settings.


----------



## supersonic124 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow this game is fucking terrible. How come I can't send text messages or use voice chat with randoms like in Black Ops? Also, how come I can't "party up" and play with friends in public games like in Black Ops? What a fucking joke.


----------



## gbasource (Apr 19, 2011)

Ill probably be hated for saying this but im not all that impressed with multiplayer. Headsets dont work, it puts you into random games and doesnt even tell you what you need to do, and the maps seem to not have much going on and be really plain with no vantage points or hiding places. I picked up a weird ball called an A.S.E and heard a guy say that we had the A.S.E. I stood there thinking..yeah? and? what do i do with this A.S.E? Whoever calls this a black ops beater needs help.


----------



## azureookami (Apr 20, 2011)

finnaly i found the conduit 2 usa!!!
lol sry, fogot for a minute


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 20, 2011)

azureookami said:
			
		

> finnaly i found the conduit 2 usa!!!
> 
> *link*



Read the rules! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're not allowed to post links to games here.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 20, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> Ill probably be hated for saying this but im not all that impressed with multiplayer. Headsets dont work, it puts you into random games and doesnt even tell you what you need to do, and the maps seem to not have much going on and be really plain with no vantage points or hiding places. I picked up a weird ball called an A.S.E and heard a guy say that we had the A.S.E. I stood there thinking..yeah? and? what do i do with this A.S.E? Whoever calls this a black ops beater needs help.



Weird ball called A.S.E? Have you even played the first Conduit game?! That A.S.E. ball is the all seeing eye. It's a pretty important part of the franchise -_-'. Please dont tell me you're one of those conduit haters who never made any attempt to TRY to beat the game.


----------



## azureookami (Apr 20, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> azureookami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol forgot, sry


----------



## DozerGuy (Apr 20, 2011)

Conduit_2_USA_Wii-WiiZARD


----------



## florian (Apr 20, 2011)

the game ask me for a update in online multiplayer mode its strange ? why this update ? and this update in multiplayer mode online its dangerous for my Wii PAL 4.1E in wiikey 1 ? Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## luminalace (Apr 20, 2011)

AFAIK the update is just a save file that installs in your system like the Black Ops Wii update that allowed for patches.  If this is the case then it's safe!


----------



## gbasource (Apr 20, 2011)

florian said:
			
		

> the game ask me for a update in online multiplayer mode its strange ? why this update ? and this update in multiplayer mode online its dangerous for my Wii PAL 4.1E in wiikey 1 ? Thanks for the info in advance



You obviously didnt read the previous posts. The update is safe and just creates a save file. It doesnt change your wii firmware at all.


----------



## florian (Apr 20, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes gbasource 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the update is on the multiplayer mode online in the game not on Wii channel disk

and sorry for disturb you for this update guys


----------



## gbasource (Apr 20, 2011)

florian said:
			
		

> gbasource said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is the update we are all on about. Its perfectly safe and it just creates a save file.


----------



## gbasource (Apr 20, 2011)

I need some help with something. I know what to do on every game mode except for CTF (capture the flag). What do I do when i have picked up the ASE? Do i need to take it somewhere to score a point for my team. Is there some sort of base you need to take it to (like in black ops capture the flag?)


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm getting sick of the controls....literrally


----------



## gbasource (Apr 20, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> I'm getting sick of the controls....literrally



The controls can be changed and the buttons can be assigned too. Just go into options - controller layout then keep pressing right until it says custom. Now go down and assign your buttons. I assigned my buttons to be the same as black ops and i find it much easier now.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> I need some help with something. I know what to do on every game mode except for CTF (capture the flag). What do I do when i have picked up the ASE? Do i need to take it somewhere to score a point for my team. Is there some sort of base you need to take it to (like in black ops capture the flag?)



You have to take their ASE and bring it to your base.
They will do the same.


----------



## gbasource (Apr 20, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> gbasource said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but I do not think it tells you where the base is. I dont think it shows a compass pointing to your base.


----------



## luminalace (Apr 20, 2011)

OK how come it talks about the ASE even in the Team Deathmatch mode?  I just want straight deathmatch!  Also no region selection option for multiplayer and no lag meter.  Small but significant omissions.

Still game seems pretty good but may not be for Black Ops fans


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 20, 2011)

You are telling me this game is worst than black ops?
I ask that because I´m a great fan of Black Ops and GoldenEye and was expecting this game to be, at least, that good...


----------



## luminalace (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously If you love Call of Duty Black Ops like 20+ million other people do, then you are unlikely to find a COD beater on any console.

I love Black Ops and yes this game isn't as good in my opinion but that's doesn't mean it's not worth ago...especially considering most people here are getting it free!  We deserve a shooter that is good and unlike Call of Duty and we got it!


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 20, 2011)

*My First Impressions As promised:*

*Graphics:*

Beats anything else on wii, nice impressive art direction, seams to be inspired by many other games though (metroid prime, halo etc).Wide open stunning environments. Atlantis is WOW. Every single texture is detailed, you can walk up close to the texture and its still detailed (amazing). 

However I wish they used some kind of shader on the plant's leafs, to make them look more organic.

*Level Design: *

Pretty Good. BUT in the third mission at the beggining, its a  downslope mountain, and its terribly designed (oh well)

*AI*:

Cant comment on this since im playing on guarded mode.

*Gunplay:*
Fun fun fun, large variety of guns. Awsome!

*Story*

Starts of ok - need more time.

*Downsides*

The dry look of plants (they could had added a shader to those)
Characters talking and behaving look littery crap, they need better animation,  for behaving more naturaly
Every character accountered or heard so hard seem arogent and well... nevermind. Its probably to do with the script and voice acting.



*Predicted Single player Verdict:*

8.0-8.8/10


----------



## huangjs (Apr 23, 2011)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> 3825-8857-6513
> 
> Just pm me that u added me or post here wanna know if I can get the req or not



I just added you.
My Friend Code is 0089-2737-1150
which is also welcome to be added.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 23, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> *My Fist*



I lolled.


----------



## XLarge (Apr 25, 2011)

please tell us more about your fisting habits


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 25, 2011)

The trolls are hungry it seems.


----------



## I-Fatman (May 4, 2012)

I am DLing now. I liked the first game so I hope this is just as good or (just to make me happy) better.


----------

